# Skipper's Adventures - Week 43 Snowboarding



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures

Week 43

​*


----------



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

*:laughing: hahaha I LOVE THIS! A certain song comes to Mind... They see me rolling ... They hating...*


----------



## PebbleCam (Mar 25, 2014)

Hahaha, this is fantastic! :laughing1:


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

lovely! LOL


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Look at the spray those lad's are throwing...the picture was cut short, but a wide angled len's would have captured two charming talk budgies staff ladies cutting equally large spray's right behind the boy's in them thar west virginny hill's....


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Ha Ha Ha.. I love this.. Watch out for the aver launch..Skipper and Scooters skills are sure coming on well...First they are ice skating now to sking on a ski down the mountain What clever guys you are.....oh and the spray from the snow that is coming up from the skies wow don't fall off... Can we join you this looks like fun.,


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Bethanyi said:



:laughing: hahaha I LOVE THIS! 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Bethany!



PebbleCam said:



Hahaha, this is fantastic! :laughing1:

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Camilla



kcladyz said:



lovely! LOL

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Heidi



Jonah said:



Look at the spray those lad's are throwing...the picture was cut short, but a wide angled len's would have captured two charming talk budgies staff ladies cutting equally large spray's right behind the boy's in them thar west virginny hill's....

Click to expand...

 :laughing:
Not sure I've ever seen mountains quite like the ones Skipper and Scooter are snowboarding anywhere in WVA -- but skiing at Snowshoe Mountain WVA is a lot of fun! 



LynandIndigo said:



Ha Ha Ha.. I love this.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

(James Bond theme playing) Agent Skipper and sidekick Scooter has just stolen secret plans and being pursed by enemy agents downslope of the treacherous Swiss Alps!

Skipper: "You're trailing far behind and really need to scoot, SCOOTER. You're making us both 'clay budgies'!"

Scooter: "Aye aye, Skipper! I wish these boards have rocket boosters!"

Little do they know that they are heading close to a cliff with a 1000ft drop. Will the daredevil duo cheat death again this time? Find out on the episode of CODENAME: SKIPPNSCOOT!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

I know I'm late seeing this but that is fantastic! I love snow so much and the way you have placed the boys in that picture is so realistic. Very well done, Deb.

They are taking it all their stride as always, so cool (pardon the pun) calm and collected.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jedikeet said:



(James Bond theme playing) Agent Skipper and sidekick Scooter has just stolen secret plans and being pursed by enemy agents downslope of the treacherous Swiss Alps!

Skipper: "You're trailing far behind and really need to scoot, SCOOTER. You're making us both 'clay budgies'!"

Scooter: "Aye aye, Skipper! I wish these boards have rocket boosters!"

Little do they know that they are heading close to a cliff with a 1000ft drop. Will the daredevil duo cheat death again this time? Find out on the episode of CODENAME: SKIPPNSCOOT! 

Click to expand...

  Oh no! A 1000 ft drop?!
Will even the wonderous Skipper and Scooter duo be able to overcome these odds?



Frankie'sFriend said:



I know I'm late seeing this but that is fantastic! I love snow so much and the way you have placed the boys in that picture is so realistic. Very well done, Deb.

They are taking it all their stride as always, so cool (pardon the pun) calm and collected.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Madonna!! *


----------

